# 13 minutes of carnage



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

can someone please tell me how i can post my video on this site in this forum please ......thank you


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

holy sh*t...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Contact Xenon: he might have webspace for you to host your video...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I got to see this...


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I will try to contact Xenon ...
thanks Judazzz
the video is crazy.....cant wait to post and get your feedback


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hurry up! lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i am waiting patiently for a reply from Xenon.....i sent him an email .....he is probably busy


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

can't wait.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

send it to me via AIM or host it on angelfire so i can review it.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

C'mon Xenon, let's see the vid!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. cant wait to see your vid!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i am tryin to get in downloaded into my AIM account to send off.........i am a little new at this, so any suggestions would help out greatly


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

this should be pretty cool!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the anticipation....................







HURRY HURRY


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry for laggin guys i am waiting for my cousin to download of his camera and email to me ....sucks cause i am at work and cant get the video up from here .....he has the camera


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

whose P's did this damage?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

13 mins is a long video . . . you plan on putting in some cool background music to keep it from lagging?

~Will.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

of course i just have to figure that out first .....the video dosent really lag ..its just a bunch of carnage ........the rbp's come from every direction to atttack ......

phihsin:

these are my cousins rbp's 
(15) 4 to 6 inchers in a 45 gallon tall

i know i know toooooo small of a tank ....he is getting ready to move in the 180 Gallon into the house ........


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

15 Piranha's in a 45 gal. Are you high?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i am not high, (well not till i get off work ) my cousin is high ....he also has a 7 inch tiger oscar , 9 inch albino oscar, and a lobster and a 7 inch pleco in the same tank............i dont know what he is thinking but he is moving them all into a 180 gallon very soon


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cant wait! Let's see it already!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> i am not high, (well not till i get off work ) my cousin is high ....he also has a 7 inch tiger oscar , 9 inch albino oscar, and a lobster and a 7 inch pleco in the same tank............i dont know what he is thinking but he is moving them all into a 180 gallon very soon


 talk about cramped


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > i am not high, (well not till i get off work ) my cousin is high ....he also has a 7 inch tiger oscar , 9 inch albino oscar, and a lobster and a 7 inch pleco in the same tank............i dont know what he is thinking but he is moving them all into a 180 gallon very soon
> ...


 OMG - what a [email protected]!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

still dont learn do you bobdi*k .......i think your the [email protected] thats what i keep seeing on all the threads ..........you should go gur fudgepacked you palerobber


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry everyone (MS. Nattereri) (Xenon) and the rest of the top dudes this guy just cant get the picture and stop harrassing people


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

ok back to the topic of the video........Hurry up, we all want to see it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

my dumb ass cousin still has not email me yet... i will get it posted as soon as possible, it was already supposed to be sent to me today


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

he was just saying that 15 4"p's in a 45 gallon is f*cking stupid...

you and your cousin need to learn a little more about stocking tanks...there should be 3 maximum in that tank....

and your tank isn't much better...

we are just tryin to help....that is cruel to fish.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> my dumb ass cousin still has not email me yet... i will get it posted as soon as possible, it was already supposed to be sent to me today


 lemme know when you get it and we will work out getting it on the servers!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> he was just saying that 15 4"p's in a 45 gallon is f*cking stupid...
> 
> you and your cousin need to learn a little more about stocking tanks...there should be 3 maximum in that tank....
> 
> ...


 Yeah that is just plain Irrisponsible. BUT, I guess they are still alive so...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

he will learn...he is a new to the hobby...chill


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Vid?!?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> he will learn...he is a new to the hobby...chill


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> phishin06 said:
> 
> 
> > he will learn...he is a new to the hobby...chill


 Yeah thanks Chunck's. I wasn't aware I needed to "Chill", wasn't aware that I was upset!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

13 minutes...why did it taked so long...







...how many Ps you have?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

im excited to see this....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> 13 minutes...why did it taked so long...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (15) 4-6" piranha

its in the thread :rock:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Now i understand why it taked so long...15 "Red Bellys"...J/K...!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I want to see this video alrdady


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's way too much off-topic BS in this thread: it's about a video of piranha eating a rat, not about how MR HARLEY's cousin (who's not even registered here, as far as I'm aware) keeps his fish...

MR HARLEY: start a new thread once the video is ready, ok


----------

